# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung plus 5000 Gold Startkapital ( Kargath Horde-Ally )



## Hsvfan (8. März 2012)

Biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung. Wenn ihr auf meinen Server beginnt mit bezahlten Account kriegt ihr 5000 Gold
als Startkapital. Es ist egal on Allianz oder Horde ..hab da beides.

Bitte meldet euch, wäre euch sehr dankbar!!


----------

